# Bikini and swim shorts cut?



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Please post pics if anyone has attempted this weirdo clip before


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great looking pool! I'm curious though.......don't you have to have a fence between you & your neighbors? No skinny dipping? Hahaha!!! BTW.... if the bikini looks as cute as the t-shirts looked it'll be sooo cute too!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

A groomer in one of my groomer groups found an old poodle book with very old styles in it.





















And I love this one! Lol







The first one may be kind of what you're wanting?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for the pics. Definitely need to try some of those clips


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Great looking pool! I'm curious though.......don't you have to have a fence between you & your neighbors? No skinny dipping? Hahaha!!! BTW.... if the bikini looks as cute as the t-shirts looked it'll be sooo cute too!


Yes. We r still waiting for the concrete guy to finish his part. We are going to have lots of concrete. Then after he's done then the fence guy will come in to do his part. Then the landscaper after that. This is going to be my dream yard with a built in gazebo and a hot tub and tons of concrete for the lounge chairs and tables. Then the entire right side will be grass with my babies agility things. I'm thinking about adding a veggie garden too. This project has taken up the entire summer. By the time they r done its probably time to close the pool. Oh and for safety for my Gucci and Miu Miu I got the automatic cover. I'm going to close it after each swim so they don't accidently fall in.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the Disco.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

My babies said:


> Yes. We r still waiting for the concrete guy to finish his part. We are going to have lots of concrete. Then after he's done then the fence guy will come in to do his part. Then the landscaper after that. This is going to be my dream yard with a built in gazebo and a hot tub and tons of concrete for the lounge chairs and tables. Then the entire right side will be grass with my babies agility things. *I'm thinking about adding a veggie garden too*. This project has taken up the entire summer. By the time they r done its probably time to close the pool. Oh and for safety for my Gucci and Miu Miu I got the automatic cover. I'm going to close it after each swim so they don't accidently fall in.


Looks a lot like my brothers place. He tried the veggie garden but it pretty much wound up being a rabbit feeding station. Even with all the fencing, netting and cages. He gave up. Hope you have better luck than he did.

Rick


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

We do have a lot of rabbits too. But they r fat! Almost the size of Miu Miu. I hope they won't be able to squeeze thru the fences. I got the puppy fences so the spacings are closer. Fingers crossed


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

If your groomer does color, you could get the swim suit areas done either temp or semi perm. But anything not semiperm will wash off...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

ItzaClip said:


> If your groomer does color, you could get the swim suit areas done either temp or semi perm. But anything not semiperm will wash off...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I seriously thought about this too. But I feel bad. They r always there for 5-6 hours. I couldn't put them there any longer for the coloring. I wished I was talented enough to try grooming them myself. The most I can do is trim their face and feet.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My dogs never want to swim, but Stella did fall in once, so do be aware. You can also buy a rap for the dogs to use, it fits to the side of the pool and they can run out. I was planning on getting one if my dogs had any ideals about taking a dip. Love the shape of your pool, have fun!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Made an appointment with the groomer for the swim wear cuts. She said no problem it's doable. I just love her. Super excited. I dipped their paws and legs into the pool today, just where the water was about to touch their tummies and they started PADDLING. It was so cute. Can wait to trim off all those hair.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see them in their bathing suits and swimming!!!!!!!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Rap*



Carley's Mom said:


> My dogs never want to swim, but Stella did fall in once, so do be aware. You can also buy a rap for the dogs to use, it fits to the side of the pool and they can run out. I was planning on getting one if my dogs had any ideals about taking a dip. Love the shape of your pool, have fun!


Carley's Mom;

What do you mean by a rap? Do you have a visual?

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Carley's Mom;
> 
> What do you mean by a rap? Do you have a visual?
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle


Lol. I wanted to ask too. After I read that I went to look at my pool to see if it looks like any attachments would fit. I was thinking a floatable ladder. But I may be way off. Lol


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*Here it is!*

I think it will look better once their hair gets longer. I just shaved them 2 weeks ago so Gucci's shorts and Miu miu's panty are too short. The trim should be more visible once it gets longer. But here they are!

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/55505-bikini-swimming-shorts.html


----------

